# Contador de monedas y activacion de motor



## edson_dj (Nov 10, 2006)

Que onda, 

tengo unos pequeños detalles... espero que me puedan echar la mano.Antes que nada les explico lo que ando haciendo, estoy haciendo una maquina expendedora, de las comunes y corrientes que metes dinero, tecleas una combiancion y te da un producto... mis problemas son los siguientes. 

Para activar el motor para que salga cierto producto, estoy usando un motor de 12V tengo ya toda la circuiteria de control, pero me falta un circuito de disparo. Mi idea es usar un fotosensor el cual va a detectar ranuras en la banda transportadora, para detenerla en X tiempo, despues de haberse desplazado y tirado un producto. En el otro lado estoy usando un transistor TIP 31 para poner en marcha el motor, mi problema es poner en marcha el motor con un switch, y despues pararlo cuando el fotosensor mande la señal cuando pase la marca en por este. Como quien dice presionando un switch se mueve el motor, y despues de mandar la señal del fotosensor pararlo, es la parte de la mitad la que me falta. Para unir los 2 circuitos.

El otro detalle es hacer un contador de monedas, la parte mecanica ya esta solucionada, el problema es para hacer lo electronico; estoy usando 4 tipos de monedas diferentes. Inicialmente van a pasar por un fotosensor, y este mandara un pulso, mi plan es usar este pulso para crear una onda cuadrada de X perido, y por otro lado crear una señal que dure 1 pulso, 2, 4 o 10 dependiendo la moneda; conectarlas a un AND (08) para que de el numero total de pulsos, pasarlo por un contador y finalmente mostrarlo en un display, que muestre la cantidad de dinero insertada, tengo que usar 3 display, para decenas, unidades y decimales.

Bueno, eso seria todo, espero que me puedan echar la mano... 

Saludos, 
edson_dj


----------



## Apollo (Nov 11, 2006)

Hola edson_dj:

Cuántos productos vas a ofrecer?
Quieres hacerlo todo con lógica discreta o con microcontroladores?


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 11, 2006)

La verdad eso de contar las monedas no sera nada bueno, si en vez de monedas te colocan cualquier cosa metalica parecida a la moneda???? debes poder identificar las monedas y validarlas (saber si son reales y cual su valor) deacuerdo a esto tomas las decisiones, con logica de compuertas no tiene sentido, lo mejor seria un microcontrolador, en tu pais venden validadaores de monedas pues alguna vez vi que los vendian, ponerse a hacerlos es un trabajo bien dispendioso, cualquier cosa avisanos, chauuuuuu


----------



## edson_dj (Nov 16, 2006)

Que onda,

Apollo, todo tiene que ser con lógica, no se me permite usar micros, ni si quieras PLC's... el proyecto consta en vender 5 productos (son hechos por nosotros, asi que las dimensiones y pesos, no deberian representar algun inconveniente.

fdesergio, las monedas van a hacer introducidas de manera independiente, por lo que cada señal es diferente. Por otro lado, la maquina no debera regresar cambio, lo unico que si es importante es que sea desplegado la cantidad ingresada, asi como el cambio... 

Gracias por su tiempo y atensión,
Edson


----------



## Apollo (Nov 18, 2006)

Hola edson_dj:

Vas a utilizar un sistema mecánico para que el motor mueva la banda transportadora de cada producto, cada producto va a tener un motor diferente?, o en su defecto, vas a poner cada producto mecánicamente en una sola banda transportadora?

Mira, este diagrama es muy sencillo, pero puede desarrollarse basado en tus necesidades.

Con este diagrama usaremos un sólo producto, (para faciliatr las cosas), el pulsador que dice "Selector" es el del producto que quieres, al presionarlo activa el motor, comienza a moverse la banda, ahora, el pulsador "Ranuras" simula las ranuras pasando por el medio del opto-acoplador. cada vez que lo presiones, pasa una ranura. El circuito está hecho para detener el motor y resetear el contador cuando pase la sexta ranura (claro eso se puede modificar).

Dime si esto es más o menos lo que buscas y lo seguimos desarrollando hasta que se acople a tus necesidades.

Un saludo al foro


----------



## edson_dj (Dic 4, 2006)

Que onda!!!

Gracias por todo, apollo ese circuito si me sirvio para acoplar el motor. Sin embargo, me dejaron usar GAL'S para hacer todo el relajo... después les mando como quedo el código a ver a quien le sirve.

Saludos, y gracias de antemano


----------

